# Polishes and compounds for hand use only.



## wotnoshoeseh (May 24, 2018)

Hi,

Just joined up to the forum, and while I am now coming to the conclusion that for any serious paint correction, a machine is a requirement, I am wondering if there are any good compounds or polishes that can be used by hand :wave: only?

I'm sure this question has been asked before, so apologies for any repetition, but if you all could give me some direction, I'd appreciate that.

FWIW, I bought some Meguiars Ultimate Compound yesterday....is this ok to use by hand, or should I bring it back and change it for something else?

Thanks,
D.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Megs UC is very good by hand :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Hi and welcome 

I've used AG SRP by hand for years and been very pleased with it, the new version is less dusty apparently. 

Megs UC is good by hand - the G3 applicator pads you can get from Halfords are supposed to be very good and the white one for applying the UC would give it a bit more bite.


----------



## garycha (Mar 29, 2012)

SRP works well by hand for small areas, gloss piano black bits etc, but I do find it a bit dusty and tendency to mark rubbers etc. 

Effective with filler though. Fir a while.


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

+1 for the farecla pads they are very good and the white one offers more bite and for me gives a better finish. 

Depends what your wanting to do with the car but I have used those pads with Bilt Hamber cleanser polish before and the cat came up very nicely 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Lexus-is250 said:


> ...the white one offers more bite...
> 
> Depends what your wanting to do...
> 
> ...the *cat *came up very nicely


:doublesho


----------



## wotnoshoeseh (May 24, 2018)

Thanks guys. I'll try and get hold of those G3 applicator pads to use.

I heed the comments on AG SRP, and that was on my list too, but I think the Megs UC is a little more abrasive??


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

If tour trying to correct a car by hand you will be some time. That's why a glaze / polish would be better

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

garycha said:


> SRP works well by hand for small areas, gloss piano black bits etc, but I do find it a bit dusty and tendency to mark rubbers etc.
> 
> Effective with filler though. Fir a while.


If you use a damp applicator, this helps reduce dust, also new version itself is less dusty than the older version...:thumb:


----------



## garycha (Mar 29, 2012)

Andyblue said:


> If you use a damp applicator, this helps reduce dust, also new version itself is less dusty than the older version...:thumb:


Thanks, good tip, My SRP is a few years old. Maybe time to try the new formula.
It was recommended to use for interim (between da sessions) work on the butter soft gloss black exterior bits on my car. :thumb:


----------



## gareth_j (May 26, 2018)

Auto Finesse Tripple. Gets good reviews and very good for the price IMO, about £8 for 500ml I think. All in one too: polish, glaze, wax 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wotnoshoeseh (May 24, 2018)

Lexus-is250 said:


> If tour trying to correct a car by hand you will be some time. That's why a glaze / polish would be better
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Fair enough - I want to check out the correction aspects and gain a little technique too though. So I'll start by hand (no rush) and as funds allow, and experience is gained, upgrade to machine.


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Iv used sonax 04-06 by hand on a scuff and it worked well. Didnt want to crack out the machine so thought id give it a try, i was impressed.


----------



## funkydunk (Aug 16, 2016)

There is a good video on YouTube by car craft auto detailing. He uses the megs uc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gareth_j (May 26, 2018)

funkydunk said:


> There is a good video on YouTube by car craft auto detailing. He uses the megs uc.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Forensic detailing channel too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wotnoshoeseh (May 24, 2018)

Cheers guys


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

I've found the Scholl compounds to work well by hand, particularly S3 and S30 in my case. I've used them with the G3 applicators and flexipads ones.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

I've heard Adam's Revive Hand polish is supposed to be good.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Megs UC by hand is impressive and with some elbow grease you can actually correct with it.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## wotnoshoeseh (May 24, 2018)

So, after the compounding, what's the next stage? Can I go to a wax, or should I use a further polish, like Meguiars polish or AG SRP, then a finishing wax?


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Use a polish to help reduce any marring induced by a heavy compound so yeah megs m205 or ultimate polish, SRP has some mild cut I believe too and then yes a wax to top. 

You can a DA polisher real cheap now. I'm currently using a 900w DA from Amazon which was £45 on prime and it's working just great!

I'd imagine even a cheap DA with a cheap finishing pad and one light polish (like M205 or Menzerna 3500, or a great well rounded product with both good cut and finish like sonax 04/06) would yield superior results to hand polishing with a number of compounds and polishes 

But of course go at your own pace and what you feel comfortable with!


----------



## wotnoshoeseh (May 24, 2018)

Benfr16 said:


> You can a DA polisher real cheap now. I'm currently using a 900w DA from Amazon which was £45 on prime and it's working just great!


£45?? Do you have a link please?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I found GTechnic P1 and Tri foam pad work really well by hand. i actually reckon the P1 is better by hand than machine but that's just me


----------

